# When best to turn out my recovering laminitic horse



## SueWade (28 August 2009)

I am very lucky as my horse is at the moment recovering from acute laminitis.  He is allowed to go out for small periods in the Autumn but here is the problem.  Some people say don't put him in a field that has been well grazed?  Some say put him out at night (not a good idea from what I have read)?  Some say put him out in the sunshine?  Some say put him out  when it's cloudy?  Even my vet wasn't sure. Has anyone any knowledge of when the Fructans/Sugars are high, I do not want to mess up months of care because of my lack of knowledge in this field, excuse the pun!


----------



## kellyeaton (28 August 2009)

you should put your horse out after one mouth of being in the stable with out any signs of lammi. It is best at night because the sugars are less at night. When you do put him out either strip graze or muzzle them so they can not eat to much and start with about 20 mins a day and work up!


----------



## Nudibranch (29 August 2009)

Why not put him in a well grazed field? I do exactly that for mine even in winter. Sugars are highest during daylight (and sunshine), and in spring and autumn, so be careful because you are turning out again during one of the worst times. I find autumn can be worse than spring for attacks, although mine has Cushings so it's not that straightforward. Also watch out for frost as I believe that can be an issue, that may be why some say not to graze at night.

As Babybells says, it's a good idea to either muzzle or strip graze. Bare paddock  preferably!


----------



## kellyeaton (30 August 2009)

now he has had lammi he will be prone all the time lammi can come at any time but the worst are spring and autum growths and frosty grasss!


----------



## Honeypots (30 August 2009)

Unfortunately there area lots of varying opinions on this.
All I would say is don't turn out until completely sound for at least a month after sound on no painkillers. Only then are the laminae healed. Any sooner and you may end up back where you started.
Grazed down grass can be more stressed and therefore more dangerous. Long grass is less stressed but there is obviously more of it so its a bit of a no win situation.
Autumn is one of the worst times for potent grass growth...its still warm and wet and this is a danger time for most laminitics. Hot dry weather is better than sunny, damp days. Cloudy days better still but if the grass is there...its there. Overnight is no better...a horse can eat just as much overnight as in the day.
For me, the best solution is a paddock with virtually no grass and soaked hay.
I have a track for mine which goes round the outside of my paddock. It means the ponies can exercise while looking for grass ie they are not stuck in a small paddock. It has very little grass at all and they just have soaked hay instead.






If you only have access to grass and no proper starvation paddock then a muzzle is the best option.
I wouldn't risk a recovering laminitic on any amount of grass for any amount of time tbh...


----------



## hudsonw (31 August 2009)

I was told by my vet (just lost my horse to laminitis) that he would have to be sound for 30 days after coming off bute before he could go out. He would have to wear a muzzle and if possible to turn out at night as the sugar is lower at night. I was told to bring in no later than 9am and not to turn out before 7pm in the summer. 
In the winter not to turnout if there is a frost.
New grass contains high sugar which is a problem on fields which have been grazed down and then allowed to grow back.
Can you strip graze?
Only turn out for 30 mins to an hour a day for a couple of weeks to get your horse used to the grass again.
Soak your hay for 24hrs. Happy hoof or Healthy Hooves are recommended by the Laminitis Trust and are very good feeds that contain no sugar. Feed Formula 4 feet or Farriers Formula to help the hoof grow.
Until your horse is sound do not walk...no walking. i know it's tempting to stretch their legs with a quick stroll but don't, it's the worst thing you can do.
I was told i could turn out for the first couple of weeks after becoming sound in our sand school just for exercise rather than to graze.
The Laminitis Trust have a very good website and a good telephone service. They have loads of good advice and well worth checking out.
Good luck.


----------



## SueWade (1 September 2009)

Thank you all for your help.  I think that I might just keep him in for a few more months with soaked hay and let him out, for a short ime, on a mild December/January day.  I am too scared of this going wrong again!!!  Thank you all you have been most helpful in helping me make a decsion, I just love mucking out any way!


----------

